# Helical vs. straight fletching



## Arkansas Slim (Oct 4, 2006)

Had some arrows refletched and didn't realize till I got them home they were helical....

Will they shoot the same as my straight ones or should I bring them back to be fletched straight????

What about the affect with helicals on broadheads? I would think it would be worse....

thanks,
Slim


----------



## acsksbs (Apr 19, 2006)

keep em helical. i use to shoot with them straight then tried helical and they spin and stabilize better especially with a broadhead, and you really dont lose any speed. try them, i think you'll like it.


----------



## 88 PS190 (Sep 26, 2006)

what sort of rest are you using? if you are mainly into hunting i'd go with the helicals, unless you are having issues with loosing velocity or are shooting mechanicals and find that you were already stabilized.

(fletch your own and stop wondering)


----------



## Arkansas Slim (Oct 4, 2006)

One more question...

What isthe advantage of Helicals versus straight????


----------



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

More rotation stabalizes the arrow in flight sooner.


----------



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

I have shot anything from left wing helical shield cut feathers to quick spins, I now am back to plain old elite plastifletch with a hard right helical. 

Every one has a preference, you will know very soon if the helical works well for you and your setup. 

I will say I like my plain helical vanes, I get just as much stabilization as I did with my Quckspins, at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## Buksknr53 (Mar 30, 2006)

I switched from straight fletched vanes to right helical fletched feathers years ago. I immediatly saw and advantage to shooting helical fletched arrows. The spin stabilized my arrows better and the feathers gave me a little more speed.
As for broadheads, I shoot mechanicals and they shoot just like my field points. I shoot NAP Shock Waves and didn't have to touch a thing. No tuning at all.


----------



## Keith1299 (Dec 14, 2003)

I was curious about this myself. The last couple times i bought arrows they were fletched straight with an offset. They still spun in flight but didnt seem to spin as much as the helical. I wonder how much better they really stabalize. I dont see any difference in point of impact with a broadhead at 20 yards between the two. I only have a rh helical jig so one by one they all will end up rh helical. Keith


----------



## RLongwell (Jul 28, 2006)

Helical fletching will ALWAYS be more accurate than straight, especially with broadheads. Anything will shoot a field point well, but with a broadhead, you need more stabilization. Years ago, everyone shot helical. The reason people changed was because of the invention of the two-pronged arrow rest (the TM Hunter style). With this style of rest, you just couldn't shoot helical fletching because you'd get fletching contact. So we started fletching our arrows straight (or with a slight degree of offset). And most of us had various degrees of tuning problems. NAP invented their quickspin vanes to allow us to fletch our arrows straight (and thus use our TM Hunter rests) but still get some spin. And they worked, although they are disgustingly expensive. But now that we have full containment rests like the Whisker Biscuit and the numerous excellent dropaways, fletching clearance is a thing of the past and we can all go back to helical fletching. Aahhhhh! Helical is great, and the more the better. Don't lose sleep about losing a few fps with helical fletching; the deer won't know! Good luck!


----------



## Arkansas Slim (Oct 4, 2006)

OK, one more question. 

Since I now have some straight and some Helical, will that be a problem or should the POI be pretty much the same.


----------



## RLongwell (Jul 28, 2006)

You'll just have to shoot them both and see. There might be some POI change.


----------



## speed1 (Apr 13, 2006)

*helical*

Jim, I think you will be much better off shooting the helical with broadheads, just like the others stated, they will stabilize much betterwith broadheads, try them and you will see, good luck, and happy huntin


----------



## speed1 (Apr 13, 2006)

*plasifletch*



jimposten said:


> I have shot anything from left wing helical shield cut feathers to quick spins, I now am back to plain old elite plastifletch with a hard right helical.
> 
> Every one has a preference, you will know very soon if the helical works well for you and your setup.
> 
> I will say I like my plain helical vanes, I get just as much stabilization as I did with my Quckspins, at a fraction of the cost.


Aint that the truth, same thing here j Posten


----------



## jakano (Aug 23, 2006)

ok i plan to fletch my new arrows with four inch feathers and a right helical. i was worried about this setup using a wisker bisquit but from what you are saying i shouldnt have any trouble with this?


----------

